# Faking Venetian Plaster / Knockdown (Sort of)



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

If you could post a picture of the texture your trying to duplicate, that would help us.:yes:


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats probably what it is. A heavy spray on texture that was knockdown with a knife.

Practice patterns and mud mixes in the garage. You don't knockdown until the mud has started to set up a bit. Otherwise it will just want to flatten out, and will be hard to work.

The mud for spray is thicker of course than an orange peel mix, and the air on the compressor is low to allow a larger pattern of mud.


----------



## PTP WX (Oct 28, 2009)

I have Thursday and Friday blocked out for texture and primer.

I'll post some pictures Monday or Tuesday.

Thank you. 

Patrick


----------



## PTP WX (Oct 28, 2009)

This is the texture I am trying to recreate!









Here is the Orange Peel...









Here is the bathroom that I did by hand.


Any advise? Knockdown knife on a thick texture spray?

Thanks,

Patrick.


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

If the spray is not quite heavey enough. 

You can get a similar effect that will be heavier by taking the mud straight out of the box, and using a hawk and trowel(hawk, being a handle perpendicular to the 12"x12" flat surface you put the mud on). Put the mud on the hawk and flatten it out. Then use the trowel to make stipples in the mud by putting your trowel on it and pulling it back away. It will also stipple on the trowel and you can use it that way to touching in the edges. Then touch the stipples to the surfaces. Work that way for 20 to 30 minutes and then knock it down with a trowel.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

redmanblackdog said:


> If the spray is not quite heavey enough.
> 
> You can get a similar effect that will be heavier by taking the mud straight out of the box, and using a hawk and trowel(hawk, being a handle perpendicular to the 12"x12" flat surface you put the mud on). Put the mud on the hawk and flatten it out. Then use the trowel to make stipples in the mud by putting your trowel on it and pulling it back away. It will also stipple on the trowel and you can use it that way to touching in the edges. Then touch the stipples to the surfaces. Work that way for 20 to 30 minutes and then knock it down with a trowel.



I agree. there is a slight possiblity that it was sprayed on with thinner material so it grouped together easier and then was let to set up for a bit, and then flattened.


----------

